
Solution for finding help? - jaggederest

======
jaggederest
I've noticed a lot of front page posts seeking help/employees. This site seems
to provide a useful interface <http://www.buildv1.com/connect>

(I'm not affiliated in any way)

Anyone got other decent sites?

